
19% of Americans are considered "upper class" - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/14/how-many-americans-are-considered-upper-class.html
======
nabla9
American way to define class is very strange. It's more about aspiration than
reality.

Most of American middle class would be working class, but working class was
once associated with socialism so the change of terminology was used to
counter the socialist threat.

Traditionally you have

* Upper class - people with power or people who get their income from investments and property. They don't have to work for living. Executives in big companies go here also.

* Middle class. The PEW definition would be upper middle class. Middle class is managers, teachers and well paid engineers. Not just money but education.

* Working class. Most of people. Good well paying work, house and no managerial responsibilities.

* Poor. People who are working in very low paid jobs and struggle for living.

~~~
spking
A common refrain I've heard pretty often over the last few years amongst tech
workers is, "white collar is the new blue collar".

Basically another American colloquialism to describe your list (which looks
pretty accurate to me).

